# John Wick 3: Wir verlosen eine Cinebar One+ von Teufel zum Kinostart!



## PaulaSproedefeld (20. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *John Wick 3: Wir verlosen eine Cinebar One+ von Teufel zum Kinostart!* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *John Wick 3: Wir verlosen eine Cinebar One+ von Teufel zum Kinostart!*


----------



## BuzzKillington (21. Mai 2019)

Ist egal, was man antwortet?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Mai 2019)

BuzzKillington schrieb:


> Ist egal, was man antwortet?


Natürlich nicht. Es gibt nur EINEN Lieblingsfilm.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Mai 2019)

... natürlich sollte die Antwort schon ein Film sein, wo ein gewisser Keanu Reeves mitspielt.  

Ich hab mal mitgemacht, schönes Gewinnspiel!


----------



## Zybba (21. Mai 2019)

Ich musste mir erst mal seine Filmografie anschauen und habe mich dann für "A Scanner Darkly" entschieden. Ein abgefahrener Film mit cooler Technik!


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Mai 2019)

Das war schon eine fiese Frage, Keanu hat bei jeder Menge genialer Filme die Hauptrolle gespielt. Ich war auch so, "was soll ich nehmen? Matrix? Zu gewöhnlich. Speed? Kennt heute auch keiner mehr außerdem war Point Break erheblich besser. Bill & Ted? Liebe ich aber mein Lieblingsfilm von ihm ... am Ende habe ich dann Constantine genommen, weil ich finde, der ist massig unterschätzt und zu Unrecht gefloppt.


----------



## Zybba (21. Mai 2019)

Constantine hatte ich auch kurz überlegt, genau wie John Wick.
Allerdings habe ich auch nur einen Bruchteil seiner Filme gesehen.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Mai 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das war schon eine fiese Frage, Keanu hat bei jeder Menge genialer Filme die Hauptrolle gespielt. Ich war auch so, "was soll ich nehmen? Matrix? Zu gewöhnlich. Speed? Kennt heute auch keiner mehr außerdem war Point Break erheblich besser. Bill & Ted? Liebe ich aber mein Lieblingsfilm von ihm ... am Ende habe ich dann Constantine genommen, weil ich finde, der ist massig unterschätzt und zu Unrecht gefloppt.



Constantine find ich auch super, was aber primär am Bösewicht liegt. Peter Stormare ist und bleibt einfach eine coole Sau, selbst als Teufel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Mai 2019)

Speed. Ist auch nach 25 (what?!) Jahren immer noch eine Sahnestück es Action-Kinos.


----------



## Zybba (21. Mai 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Speed. Ist auch nach 25 (what?!) Jahren immer noch eine Sahnestück es Action-Kinos.


Ich bezweifle stark, dass der gut gealtert ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Mai 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle stark, dass der gut gealtert ist.


Das kann man jetzt von anderen Filmen älterer Jahrzehnte auch sagen. 

Ich betrachte jedes Werk innerhalb seiner Entstehungszeit. Und in den 1990ern war Speed DIE Genre-Referenz überhaupt.


----------



## Chemenu (21. Mai 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das war schon eine fiese Frage, Keanu hat bei jeder Menge genialer Filme die Hauptrolle gespielt. Ich war auch so, "was soll ich nehmen? Matrix? Zu gewöhnlich. Speed? Kennt heute auch keiner mehr außerdem war Point Break erheblich besser. Bill & Ted? Liebe ich aber mein Lieblingsfilm von ihm ... am Ende habe ich dann Constantine genommen, weil ich finde, der ist massig unterschätzt und zu Unrecht gefloppt.



Matrix zu gewöhnlich? Das hab ich so auch noch nie gehört.^^
Ich würde wohl Matrix nehmen eben weil der Film damals so ungewöhnlich war. Die coolen Effekte, die verwirrende Story, die ich erst nach dem 3. mal schauen verstanden habe.  Den ersten Teil empfinde ich auch heute immer noch  als herausragendes Meisterwerk.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Mai 2019)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Matrix zu gewöhnlich? Das hab ich so auch noch nie gehört.^^
> Ich würde wohl Matrix nehmen eben weil der Film damals so ungewöhnlich war. Die coolen Effekte, die verwirrende Story, die ich erst nach dem 3. mal schauen verstanden habe.  Den ersten Teil empfinde ich auch heute immer noch  als herausragendes Meisterwerk.



Ich mag Matrix auch unglaublich gerne aber auch an dem nagt durchaus der Zahn der Zeit. Die Effekte sehen inzwischen auch schon veraltet aus. Mit der Story hatte ich als alter Sci-Fi Fan nie Probleme, auch bei den Nachfolgern nicht, ich interpretiere und philosophiere allerdings auch nicht so stark sondern nehme das Gezeigte als das Gegebene hin. 
Und ich bin außerdem starker Anime Fan, solche Thematik wie in Matrix, der ja stark aus dem 80er, 90er Jahre Anime inspiriert ist, ist also für mich nichts besonderes, weil Vorbilder wie Ghost in the Shell, Neon Genesis Evangelion, Bubblegum Crisis oder auch Akira teils weitaus tiefgründiger sind. Richtig verwirrt war ich z.B. nach Akira, da das ja außerdem nur der Anfang der Geschichte ist, alleine der Name ist verwirrend, da Akira die "Entität" ist, die 30 Jahre vorher Tokyo auslöschte und die Hauptfigur Kaneda heißt und man praktisch die ganze Zeit erst Mal Null Plan hat, wer oder was Akira jetzt sein soll von dem dauernd die Rede ist.


----------



## Sternchen70 (26. Mai 2019)

Ich liebe die Matrix Filme mit Keanu Reaves, der erste Teil ist für mich der Beste!


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Mai 2019)

Ich habe mich für "Viel Lärm um nichts" entschieden, da ich den Film nach wie vor immer mal wieder gerne ansehe und weil das der erste Film überhaupt war, in dem ich Keanu Reeves als Schauspieler wahrgenommen habe.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Mai 2019)

Matrix.


----------



## golani79 (26. Mai 2019)

Gefährliche Brandung

Super Film mit Keanu Reeves als Undercover Agent 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gorehound86 (27. Mai 2019)

Wie kann es sein das hier nicht einmal "Im Auftrag des Teufels" auftaucht??


----------

